
It’s a Self, Self, Self Serve World - johns
http://leedumond.com/blog/its-a-self-self-self-serve-world/
======
devicenull
Is this necessarily a bad thing? Let's take the gas pump for example. I care
far more about me getting out of the gas station and on my way then the
attendant. I also don't have to help a particularly whiny customer before
starting my car.

I can tell you I get done a lot faster when I jump out of my car and pump my
own gas, versus waiting for the attendant (Except I technically break the law
every time I do so, thanks NJ!)

